# Tides



## jacko'fishes (Oct 28, 2007)

When looking at tide charts for the area, what is best to judge Johnson's Beachensacola, Pensacola Bay, Warrington, or other.

Also, what is the bestlink to get tide reports from for the Pensacola area?

Thank You.


----------



## J.Sharit (Oct 3, 2007)

http://forecast.weather.gov/MapClick.php?CityName=Pensacola&state=FL&site=MOB&textField1=30.4447&textField2=-87.1895&e=1 Try this linkand go to the tidal info tab.


----------



## J.Sharit (Oct 3, 2007)

Well that link did'nt work for me so go to noaa.gov and plug in the city and state info in the top left hand corner.


----------



## LibertyCall (Oct 3, 2007)

Give this one a try:

http://www.freetidetables.com/tides/?tti=Florida%2C+Pensacola

Actual tides at Johnson will be a couple minutes behind these numbers, but not by much.

Doug


----------



## specslayer (Oct 9, 2007)

saltwatertides.com has tides information for pretty much any saltwater place in the U.S.


----------



## SaltLife44 (Nov 26, 2007)

Every day on the back of the Pensacola News Journal it tells the high and low tide for the day.

Its pretty accurate to.


----------



## Pier#r (Oct 2, 2007)

If you want tide *reports* instead of predictions try:

http://tidesonline.nos.noaa.gov/plotcomp.shtml?station_info=8729840+Pensacola,+FL

or

http://www.ndbc.noaa.gov/station_page.php?station=PCLF1


----------

